# I've found a kitten that looks like kitkat....



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

with no collar. As some people know, I was feeding a kitten/cat for some time. This cat would come every night, and would never let me get a good glimpse. A few minutes ago, my dog chased a kitten with a bad eye infection and no collar up a tree, and I managed to get a really good glimpse. SHe is silver tabby and white with brown on her tail, and I have seen her twice. SHe almost came up to me once, but the my dog ran away and broke his leash, chasing her. THe poor thing ran up a tree and got stuck I think. I saw her again about five minutes later, and was walking my other non-chasing dog down the road. She is a really cute kitten, I'd say about six months old. I'm trying to get her to come to me, but I'm not sure if she is tame enough. Do you think I can get her to come to me? Or do ya think i'm just dreamig? Of course, the drawback is that there are some kids bullying me for speaking English to my dog (in a german speaking country) and are now going "hello, my name is ...(swearword)" I also in the process caught five fire salamander larvae!


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

those kids are stupid :x but i dont know about the kitty. sometimes what i do, if there is a cat i wanna pet, i just sit down and dont move for ages. even when they get close, i dont stretch out my hand, and let them get close enough to sniff. THEN i slowly hold my hand up to sniff. it works on most, some, not. good luck!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It takes a lot of time and a lot of patience to build trust. kitty_miss gave you some good ideas. You might also want to have treats for her, put them at a distance that is comfortable to her, and very gradually move them closer. Don't reach out to her until she decides it's all right. If she's a feral it takes longer, but it's still possible. Everything at her pace!


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

thanks both of you!  I was given a bag of catfood from my friends, and I think she liked it, because I put a pile of it where I found her and she came and ate it!  Of course, I guess it could have been another cat...Kitty_miss I will try your strategy! I hope she has an owner though, because she is such a cutie! But if she does, then that owner must be pretty laid back about having a kitten with an eye infection and living by a busy road OUTSIDE! 8O poor kitty! I also feel sorry for my dog though now, becuase he is being taunted by those kids when they walk by. I am worried he will get stones thrown at him, but I am sure he will defend himself. Last night he ran away, jumped over the fence! I couldn't get him back, but I figured that he had gone to chase Kitty! He lay down in the field and kept watch for Kitty for about 2 hours, but finally learned that he had scared the poor little thing out of her wits and she wasn't gonna come back for a LOOOOONG time (in doggy time :lol: LOL)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Kids (and adults) often don't like, or are afraid of people or things that are different from what they're used to, so they make fun of them. I hope you're ignoring them!


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

yup!


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

Spuzzi said:


> Of course, the drawback is that there are some kids bullying me for speaking English to my dog (in a german speaking country)


Well I speak German to my cats in an English speaking country! I think that it just means that our multilingual pets are more intelligent than kids like those bullies! 

Good for you to be thinking of this little kitty, sounds like she needs a guardian angel so it is great that you are looking out for her. It is amazing what a little food will do! Keep us posted on how she does!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's wonderful to be able to speak two languages. Most people in the US take a year or two in High School and then don't use it again. Spuzzi, you're way ahead of many of us.  And the cat is bi-lingual too!


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

Feral Fan, you speak german to your kitties? I speak german to my mum's friend's cat, and dog who understands English, Turkish and German!  You are right Jeanie, It is great to speak two languages, because it is kind of like a secret code and it is really fun to be able to understand what other people are saying, and buy magazines (on horses and cats of course!). As for Kitty, I am going to look for her in a minute, but yesterday I saw her and almost got her to come to me before she ran away. I really hope she can find love with me or another family that REALLY cares for her.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope so too!


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

A second language really is useful even though I don't use mine as much as I would like! I have used it in some creative situations though!

My cats get a lot of "Wo bis du?" and "Was mochtest du?" I speak Geman to them out of habit, there are some things mom would say to us all the time and they stuck (though the speaking is much better than the writing, sorry for the spelling!)

Maybe try a can of tuna to get the cat to come close to you? Tuna smells very tempting to them!


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks for the idea, I will go get some maybe soon! Yeah, sometimes when I am not being serious with my dogs I speak german to them, or the kitty a little bit (whe the kids aren't looking) Yesterday, Findlay and I were training in the field, and the bully people came up. We managed to sort of make a truce, with them whispering a bit about my dog. (and possibly me!)


----------



## Mike's Mom (Apr 1, 2005)

A long time ago my sister, who is a very wise woman, told me "It's not our business what anybody else thinks of us." That took a long tome to absorb but has really left my mind free to be creative and not to get tied up worrying. If you smile and wave at the kids it will disarm them.
Good luck with the kitty.
MM


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

hey, thanks! I went looking in the broken down house that is arond the corner from me yesterday, beca use ferals and strays like to hang out there, but no kittes!  I am now researching how to REALLY care for cats to prove to my mum that I can look after this cat. I know cats c an jump over fences, but I'm going to train this cat like a dog a little bit (don't jump ver the fence) and she will live in my garden and come in on hot days and cold days.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I speak spanish and italian to Mia all the time (my italian is a LOT more limited, lol). I don't know why someone would make fun of you for it. Kids will be kids I guess. Good luck with the transitions, ferals can make great pets from what I hear.  Time and patience is what you'll need most of all.


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

thanks!


----------

